# How Old Eveready? going to be ROP!



## Northern Lights (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe this is a collectable piece, I don't know. It was my grandfather's and I remember playing with it, circa 1957! It could date back to the 1920's because of the age of other things it was with. I have no idea. What do you think is the manufacture years for this model? All steel, glass window and steel reflector. It has a non-metal retaining ring for the PR base bulb. 
AW prosted this thread, how to turn an antique into an ROP:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1556716&postcount=1
I have the Pelican bulbs, lithium batteries and holders. I will retrieve the light in two weeks and give it a shot. I will lay it on a on a coffee table and see the reaction of the unwise who will pick it up and fiddle with it.


----------



## iamerror (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I have the same flashlight! From looking on flashlightmuseum.com, it looks like the 2 Cell Masterlite Circa 1952. They list the value as $25, but I got mine for much cheaper than that.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Oct 20, 2006)

Ive got an old eveready bullet that will become a ROP early next week.All the parts are on the way!I will be curios to compare it to my mag 85.


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 20, 2006)

That's it! 2 Cell Masterlite Circa 1952!
Thanks, completely slipped my mind about that website. Mine is in the same condition as this one.
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=EV00428
Once I mod it to the ROP I will post again. Probably will comment on the museum site too.
I looked at the museum page under Masterlite, it caused a flood of memories to see the lights I handled as a youngster. I used to have the red one too. I remember the momentary switches featured on the other lights. I liked to play with them. When they failed I remember even then taking them apart to repair the problem. What a trip into nostalgia. Thanks again.


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm also waiting to see how you make out, Paul. I'm thinking of doing the 3x cr123s in PVC and a Radioshack replacement bulb with mine, just need to dig up the threads.


----------



## Gene (Oct 20, 2006)

Great thread Northern Lights! I'm glad I still peruse CPF once in awhile and find these threads! Your thread reminded me that I still had an old Everyready that I bought at a garage sale years ago. I found it and checked on FlashlightMuseum and it seems to be a 1939 Art Deco model. It's exactly like this except mine's blue instead of black: 





Except for a very small dent, this old timer is in almost mint shape and has a 1/8" thick GLASS lens, a thick ALL METAL reflector and a BRASS PR bulb holder! Talk about "'not making them like they used to"!

I just sold off all my remaining Mag hotwire accessories except for an Icarus 3X123 to 2D battery holder that thankfully didn't sell. So ROP here we come in a circa 1939 light! 

Thanks again N.L. for bringing this thread up! Let us know how yours turns out and I'll report back as soon as I get a #3854 ROP bulb.

P.S. Photo courtesy of FlashLightMuseum.com


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmmm.... I have Grandpaws old Homart 3D with a 3" reflector...

Must be something I can do with it.... hee hee hee!


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 20, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Hmmmm.... I have Grandpaws old Homart 3D with a 3" reflector...
> 
> Must be something I can do with it.... hee hee hee!



Make your own K2 Long Throw.


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 20, 2006)

When I grew up, one estate on a lake my parents owned was in a neighborhood, yeah, closest neighbor 5 miles besides Jimmy Hoffa of the teamsters who had a union cabin on the other side of the lake, of nothing but national forests and what we and the population used as tools and such have been called antiques for 20 years.

Family high-tailed to Montana, I found the country just as rural. I am going back in two weeks. Gonna look at those estate sales and out of the way antique stores. I never thought I would be collecting what I used as everyday things. I am looking for any old lights now.


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 20, 2006)

Gene said:


> Great thread Northern Lights! I'm glad I still peruse CPF once in awhile and find these threads! Your thread reminded me that I still had an old Everyready that I bought at a garage sale years ago. I found it and checked on FlashlightMuseum and it seems to be a 1939 Art Deco model. It's exactly like this except mine's blue instead of black:
> 
> Except for a very small dent, this old timer is in almost mint shape and has a 1/8" thick GLASS lens, a thick ALL METAL reflector and a BRASS PR bulb holder! Talk about "'not making them like they used to"!
> 
> ...


 
NOTICE THE SIMILARITY TO MY 1952 VINTAGE LIGHT, THAT IS WHY I THOUGHT MINE WAS OLDER BECAUSE THE FAMILY HAS OR HAD SOME OF THE 1930'S LIGHTS. I AM GOING TO LOOK HARD. MY FATHER HAD A DIFFICULT CHILDHOOD SO WHEN HE REACHED HIS 40'S HE SEEMED TO RID US OF ANY REMEMBERANCES. I HAVE VERY LITTLE OLD POSSESIONS LEFT. I KNOW THE PYSCHOLOGICAL DAMAGE OF WWII AND EARLY STAGES OF ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE HAD SOME BEARING ON HIS BEHAVIOR BUT THAT HOW IT MANIFESTED ITSELF.A


----------



## Gene (Oct 20, 2006)

I was reading further on FlashLightMuseum and it seems that my light had a revival in the 1970's and Eveready produced a reproduction light for awhile. I know mine is an original because if it was a 1970's reproduction, it wouldn't have the 1/8" thick glass lens, (has ANYONE ever seen a 1/8" thick glass lens?), thick, all metal reflector and an all brass PR bulb holder! 

Anyway, I was warned against using 3XCR123s in a ROP conversion as the ROP really has a huge amperage draw and 3XCR123s wouldn't be able to handle it. I decided to go with a Mag 6 cell Krypton bulb instead. 

After cleaning the lens, (liquid dish soap and hot water), cleaning and then lubing all the body threads, the brass bulb holder and coating the inside of the switch and body with ACF-50, I turned it on a bright, white powerful beam greeted me!

The beam is nice and white. The hotspot is oval and has a couple of small artifacts but the sidespill and throw is spectacular! I live in a forest with no neighbors and turned it on after dark and was blown away by how bright the beam is and how far it throws!

ALL in all, it's a really nice, bright beam with spectacular throw and sidespill especially for a 67 year old reflector and especially for a 67 year old light! Sorry, I don't know how to take beam shots but believe me, this is gem!


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 22, 2006)

Gene said:


> Anyway, I was warned against using 3XCR123s in a ROP conversion as the ROP really has a huge amperage draw and 3XCR123s wouldn't be able to handle it. I decided to go with a Mag 6 cell Krypton bulb instead.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Did you consider using 8 of the 3.6 volt AA's, 14500s', in 2 of the Aventrade holders like I have done in other lights and will do to my antique? I learned from this thread:
> ...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 23, 2006)

I ended up with 3x123 and a lightly frosted M*g 6 cell Krypton in Grandpaws old Homart 3D. Soft BRIGHT spot with GOOD spill.


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got the Radioshack k118 6 cell 7.2v bulb today for my metal 2D ranger. Tomorrow or Wednesday I'll make the trip to the hardware store for PVC. I'm very excited to try this!


----------



## Paul6ppca (Nov 5, 2006)

I put a xpr103 xennin bulb from radio shack(3.6) in a 5D cell ray o vac woodsman. WOW is it bright and white. It is a real thrower with a dim wide corona.Man it really throws! Runs forever on all those D cells.no heat issues.


----------



## Northern Lights (Nov 12, 2006)

Just got back from my trip, no computer for neary 3 weeks, no email! What's up on CPF?

Well, I did the ROP to the 1952 Eveready. I found out that the reflector only looked like it was all metal. The entire back of the reflector is the metal bulb retainer, a support for the plastic reflector; they fit like stacked bowls together. So with heat in mind I only used the Pelican 11 W bulb.

Passed it around the family and they all said- WOW! My aging mother loves it, I found her trapseing out to the wood shed to get wood just to uses the light.


----------



## Mike Iver (Nov 15, 2006)

Did the 11w bulb melt the plastic reflector?


----------



## Northern Lights (Nov 16, 2006)

We have taken care not to run the light to get hot enough to melt the reflector. I think the big full size metal mount it rests in does a fairly good job as a heat sinc; Nevertheless, The three of us that have been using the light found that our normal use times did not heat it up enought to worry about it. My 76 year old mother used it to illuminate her feet to do a short "pedicure" without any trouble. I imagine if you ran the batteries down it would do it. That set of batteries got 40 minutes of run time on a ROP high so I suspect the low will run a good 60-90 minutes.


----------



## BlazerBud (Nov 1, 2008)

I have this very same model light in my collection now. I just picked it up at a flea market this morning for $1.00

Once I got it all apert to clean it up a bit, Everything looks to be in really good shape. I'm just planning to drop in a cheap PR LED from Superbright LEDS. My reflector seems to be made out of Bake-a-lite plastic or phenolic or something.


----------

